# TV Display of Photographs



## Brian Long (Dec 1, 2018)

How do I get my cropped photographs to be displayed full size on my 55 inch TV? I get these little pictures.  I'm using LR CC for desktop. Thanks.


----------



## davidedric (Dec 1, 2018)

This is bit off the wall, but here's the way I do it.
I  export from Lightroom and copy the files to my Android tablet.
I have an Amazon fire stick (I don't have a smart tv!)
That allows me to reproduce whatever is showing on my tablet on the tv.
Dave


----------



## Remodelman (Dec 1, 2018)

Brian,
Hi. I use a 24" Samsung Smart TV as a digital photo display. It allows users to display still photos, as well as, videos (one or the other, not both at the same time).
These are the steps I use:
1. In the Develop Module, make sure your image size is correct ( I use 16:9 for a HDTV; 4k may be different).
2. I export to a folder in my photo library labeled for that TV.
3. I copy those photos to a thumbdrive which fits into the back of the TV.
4.  Load the thumbdrive into the USB connection of the TV, turn on the TV,  select the thumbdrive as the source, select the photos         folder, and when the photos appear, start the slideshow.
5. Enjoy! 
I hope this helps.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 1, 2018)

Brian Long said:


> How do I get my cropped photographs to be displayed full size on my 55 inch TV? I get these little pictures.  I'm using LR CC for desktop. Thanks.



How exactly are you taking the pictures from PC to TV? Are you sharing wirelessly?  Or some other way?

The thing is, there are numerous ways to get LR pictures on TVs, as the other posters show. My way is different again - an Apple TV box attached to the TV, and I share LRCC to it from my phone or tablet.  think there is even an app for recent Apple TV boxes which connects directly to Adobe's LRCC servers.


----------



## Brian Long (Dec 2, 2018)

Remodelman said:


> Brian,
> Hi. I use a 24" Samsung Smart TV as a digital photo display. It allows users to display still photos, as well as, videos (one or the other, not both at the same time).
> These are the steps I use:
> 1. In the Develop Module, make sure your image size is correct ( I use 16:9 for a HDTV; 4k may be different).
> ...





johnbeardy said:


> How exactly are you taking the pictures from PC to TV? Are you sharing wirelessly?  Or some other way?
> 
> The thing is, there are numerous ways to get LR pictures on TVs, as the other posters show. My way is different again - an Apple TV box attached to the TV, and I share LRCC to it from my phone or tablet.  think there is even an app for recent Apple TV boxes which connects directly to Adobe's LRCC servers.


I'm using a


Remodelman said:


> Brian,
> Hi. I use a 24" Samsung Smart TV as a digital photo display. It allows users to display still photos, as well as, videos (one or the other, not both at the same time).
> These are the steps I use:
> 1. In the Develop Module, make sure your image size is correct ( I use 16:9 for a HDTV; 4k may be different).
> ...


Hi there . I load my pics on a thumb drive. Put it in the back of the TV.  I can get the pictures to display. But the only way I can get a full-screen picture on my TV is to crop   "As Shot". If I crop them I get a small picture, no full screen. When I crop I go to custom crop and use ratio 16:9. That gives me a small picture. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## Brian Long (Dec 2, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> How exactly are you taking the pictures from PC to TV? Are you sharing wirelessly?  Or some other way?
> 
> The thing is, there are numerous ways to get LR pictures on TVs, as the other posters show. My way is different again - an Apple TV box attached to the TV, and I share LRCC to it from my phone or tablet.  think there is even an app for recent Apple TV boxes which connects directly to Adobe's LRCC servers.


Hi there . I load my pics on a thumb drive. Put it in the back of the TV.  I can get the pictures to display. But the only way I can get a full-screen picture on my TV is to crop   "As Shot". If I crop them I get a small picture, no full screen. When I crop I go to custom crop and use ratio 16:9. That gives me a small picture. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Dec 2, 2018)

I hook a cable from my laptop to the tv and either go fullscreen in LIghtroom and manually advance through the images or I create a slideshow in that module and run it.


----------



## Brian Long (Dec 3, 2018)

Woodbutcher said:


> I hook a cable from my laptop to the tv and either go fullscreen in LIghtroom and manually advance through the images or I create a slideshow in that module and run it.


Thanks, Woodbutcher.  But I don't want to tie up my computer.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 3, 2018)

When you put the pics on the thumb drive, are they files that you exported from LR? In Export, what are the dimension in pixels?


----------



## Tom75 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi,

I have an apple TV connected to my TV so I am simply using airplay to play a slideshow directly directly out from Lightroom slideshow modul or if it is a collection that is synced with LR CC then I just use airplay with this gallery from the iPad or iPhone. With this kind of setup there is no need to even export the images from LR.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Brian Long (Dec 3, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> When you put the pics on the thumb drive, are they files that you exported from LR? In Export, what are the dimension in pixels?


Hi Johnbeardy. I export them to widows as JPEGS.


----------



## Brian Long (Dec 3, 2018)

There must have been something screwy with Lightroom yesterday as I redid all my cropping to 16:9 and it worked today. I just had to go through and change the crop. BUT I found out that under" Settings"  for my LG Smart TV that by default it displays as cropped. You can change that to full screen so you don't have to change the crop in Lightroom Classic.  Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 15, 2018)

You might also want to update to LR Classic 8.1, as your LR version is nearly 18 months out of date.


----------

